# gmc/yukon towing citation



## bendo60 (Oct 13, 2001)

have 2002 yukon with large engine
will be towing a citation 33ft about 8000 lbs
is this a marriage made in heaven


2. any info on hensley arrow antisway system
i know it is expensive.
is it worth the price of 2650.00
or is what  the dealers put on good enough>
rhanks
e_mail me direct
bendo.bendo@verizon.net


----------



## C Nash (Oct 16, 2001)

gmc/yukon towing citation

Bendo,
3000 lbs sounds kind of light for a 33 footer.  Is this the dry weight?  Remember you will probably end up with around 2000 to 2500 extra lbs of load when you put everything in the trailer. The hensley arrow system is worth the money IMO.  What size motor does your Yukon have and what axle ratio? Does it have the towing package, trans cooler, oil cooler, heavy duty suspension.  Check with your local dealer about the tow capacity or there are places on the internet that will give you the info.  Don't remember the web add.  Good luck

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## HIHAUL (Nov 10, 2001)

gmc/yukon towing citation

bendo,
 do you have yukon XL or yukon/tahoe size. i have z71 2001 tahoe
  tow/pkg 7700lb tow rate. ipull 2001 26t widerness t/t dry weight of
  5200lb and i thought i was pushing it a little.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 15, 2001)

gmc/yukon towing citation

Bendo,
If you have the Yukon XL 2500 with the 8100 engine, 3.73 or 4.10 rear axle you should be in good shape.  Tow rating on this vehicle is 12000.  The 1500 with the 5300 engine is rated around 8600 with a/t and 4.10 axle.  XL 1500 around 8800.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

